# What is the best cordless drill in your opinion?



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

I was just wondering what all you LJs favourite cordless drill is aswell as what size/type of battery you prefer for wood working. The reason why I ask is because I am thinking about buying one for myself.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I have used many Craftsman models in the past, but I burn them up. I have a Dewalt 18v now, and it does pretty good. I've used it in construction, or woodworking (I dropped it onto a concrete pad once, from up in the ceiling rafters, still works great).

You may want to think of looking into the new impact drivers. I've been hearing good things about them….

....smartest thing you could do would be to check out the Drill-Driver section in the Reviews forum… lot's of good stuff in there.

-Steve


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

As of this moment my favorite is the only one I have; A Festool C12 which I reviewed here on Lumberjocks


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I just bought a Makita 18-Volt Litheon-Ion cordless percussion driver drill and impact driver in a combo set. I also bought a Bosch 10.8-Volt Litheon Pocket driver. Used them alot in my new shop and am very pleased with all of them so far.

God Bless
tom


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Callum,

The school where I substitute uses the DeWalt 18v models in their maintenance department and in the Construction Trades shops. They hold up very well to the use/abuse the students give them.

Lew


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I have 3. I own a old Makita 9.6v pod style that I just love. Since we sell Makita where I work, I can get batteries fairly inexpensive. I also picked up a 13v Craftsman on QVC one year that is a workhorse. I often concern myself with the Craftsman because they don't "make" anything. It's all subletted out I imagine to the lowest bidder, and sometimes they are discontinued online, so you can't get parts (batteries/chargers) for them. I also like picking up disco'ed tools from home centers. My latest drill is a 18v Black and Decker that came with a battery charger/radio that I listen to every day in the shop. I think I found that one for $29.99 on clearance. I keep all the batteries charged, so power isn't an issue. I guess my choice would be the one you can get batteries for, for a long period. Hope this helps you Callum.


----------



## Scotach (Jun 28, 2008)

Currently I'm using a 14.4v Makita and I love the thing, for what I do, boatbuilding, it has plenty of power. I have used Dewalt in the past as well. The school I'm attending now is outfitted with Festool, which are very nice, but way out of my budget. The last framing crew I worked on was completely outfitted with Makita, and I've used them ever since. I suppose it's like asking someone what kind of truck they drive, Chevy, Ford, Dodge, etc. etc. Nail down a price range, shop around, read reviews, and go get your hands on some before you buy. Good luck!
There's an two drill 18v Makita combo that seems to be popular around the school lately, light weight, bult in LED, powerful.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmmmm….I've played with LOTS of cordless drills through reviews/testing for the mags.

My favorite woodworking only drill would be a Bosch in the smaller sizes (10-14.4 volt max) as you need a smaller, lightweight drill for most shop tasks (Although…if you want to "go big or go home", the Bosch 36V Li-Ion hammer drill I have is sweeeeet!)

The more I think about it…if I were paying for a new drill, I would liook at the Rigid brand from Home Depot. The tools are decent, but the warranty is fantastic. Lifetime. Including…yes, INCLUDING batteries  Thats pretty hard to top.


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

Panasonic 15.6
Tho I dont use mine as a hammer like skeez. he covered most of the other plusses tho he didnt mention it's a 1/2" drill and has enough torque to dislocate your shoulder. The only negatives are the price and lack of bit storage recesses on the chassis.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

definatly consider the rigid


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Rikkor… A man of few words!!!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I use Dewalt 18 volt and they work great .


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know…, that was about a thousand, I believe.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just looking on the web for a good deal on a new drill. I encountered what I belive to be a good deal from tool king http://www.toolking.com/Makita_LXT700R.aspx. What are your views on this item aswell as the makita 18v lithion-Ion drill / impact driver.

Callum


----------



## Raymondz (Jul 4, 2008)

I have had a Porter-Cable 19.2V for years now with no problems.

It has never lacked the torque for anything in all that time. I don't know if it's product placement or not, but it seems like this is what is used on most of the home improvement shows on TV.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I have three but on two really get used. Craftsman 19.2 volt that has two batteries, and it needs them and the quick charger. The power in the batteris do not last long and they die in a hurry. I think it's time to buy new batteries, they are about 5 years old. Makita 7.2 volt which is great for drilling pilot holes. The third is a Black & Decker 6.0 volt which is only good for 3/4" hinge screws. I like the Craftsman the best becasue the torque is great.


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

I have all Craftsman 19.2 drills. They are affordable, powerfull, and the batteries are interchangeable with all their 19.2 V tools. I've had one of the drills for about 5 years now and it still works great and the original batteries just recently died. I think that's pretty good considering I use the $hit out of them. Also the batteries are cheap. $55.00 for TWO! Sometimes they go on sale for less. I know Craftsman gets a bad rap sometimes but you can't go wrong with an affordable tool that drills and drives screws like all the others. If anything is wrong with them is that they are a little heavy. Also, you don't have to worry about crying when you drop the thing off the roof as you would with a $400.00 Festool! Although I'll take a a Festool if someone wants to give me one! The Wood Whisperer has yet to draw my name.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the dewalt drills. I have a corded dewalt and an 18V cordless. Both are great and do an excellent jog. I just wish the dewalt had a quicker charge time.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Callum;

I haven't bought any Makita tools in a long while however, these recent purchases the larger Makita's and the smaller Bosch's are great.










​
Both Makita's are powerful, being 18 volt, and are half the weight of most 18 volt cordless drill / drivers.

The smaller Bosch's are only 10 volt and wouldn't make a good "only one " choice, but they're great inside cabinets and other tight spaces.

Good luck on your purchase;

Lee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Bosch or Makita


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Go to allprotools.com. They have a Makita LCT200W 18V Compact, Lithium-Ion 2pc Combo kit for $239.90 with a 1/2" Drill Driver, Impact Driver, charger and 2 batteries. I got these in a 4pc combo set and love them. There is a rebate on them as well.

God Bless
tom


----------



## jake (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a craftsman 19.2 volt drill that has been very durable and is just as powerful as my more expensive Bosch 18v. cordless drill. The Bosch is my overall favorite, powerful, well made, nice chuck, and both and motor and gears are very smooth. But for the money, the Craftsman gets used just as often and has done a fine job for about 80.00 less in purchase price. Both are two years old, we will see which one out lasts the other. Overall I really enjoy anything I have purchased from Bosch and think the quality is a little bit better than Dewalt. I am looking at a sliding miter and the Bosch seems to have the least amount of wobble during its path, for a more precise cut. Have never been disappointed with Bosch but have been with different Dewalt and Craftsman purchases in the past. Seems like with Craftsman each tool needs to be carefully checked out as some are great values like their new routers but others are not to the caliber of Dewalt or Bosch despite their professional lables. jake


----------



## Festool4 (Jan 21, 2008)

In my opinion, the Festool C12 is the best overall drill on the market. Its brushless motor has amazing power; it comes with a ½ chuck, and fits in very small places. The optional accessories give you unbelievable flexibility as well.

I'm also a big fan of Lee A. Jesberger's choices. By the way, Woodcraft has the Makita drill and impact driver on sale for $249.99.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a 12v and 18v DeWalt. The 12v's been around a long time. Can't break it. It's been droped a few times as well.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a hobby shop of sorts here, so I don't need a drill everyday as some of our contractors do. Just replaced my Craftsman 14 volt with the new Craftsman 19.2 volt version. Torque City here! Used it to run a drill pump the other day…ran for like 5 min solid and the battery still put out great. But what I really wanted to tell ya is that this one came with the 19.2 volt 1/4" impact driver…$99.00 for the kit. The impact is a real blessing for driving screws and bolts. I mean 6" lag bolts into a pressure treated post without any problem.

So if cost factors in and you're not working pro, you might wanna try this package. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

im a mac man im affraid 14v it does the job and dose it well but i say use what you feel comfortable with and what you can afford times are hard ….


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Home Depot special. Rigid 18v Hammer Drill 4 batteries.

I have burned up Bosch, Dewalt, Ryobi, Craftsman, Makita…...

So far ain't burned up my Rigid, all that and the fact I got the hammer drill for my home for 99.00
cause the tool guy was mad that the last 18v regular drill on sale for 99.00 was missing the extra battery, and the charger.
Home Depot has changed policy Here where they take the power tool up to the registar, so he grabbed the display tag and gave it to the girl to scan. Saved me 150.00


----------



## benhasajeep (May 9, 2008)

Probably don't sell them anymore, but the best I have had is a 9.6v Makita. I have had it 15 years. Still have 1 original battery that still works (came with 2). Dewalt 12v is on its 3rd battery (2 originals quit 7 years old).


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have the Makita 18 volt…and Like it very much…it was my anniversary gift last summer and has done well over a year…but I am not using it everyday as a professional would be. It came with 2 batteries and a charger.

What is unique about the charging system is that it turns off when done charging as opposed to other chargers…which I understand is a problem because the chargeers heat up the batteries too much and limits their overall lifespan…with this system it fully charges quickly…then shuts down…so I always have charged batteries because one can stay in the charger and the other on the drill…

I dont think it is as strong as an impact driver--but it by far outperforms all my other cheap drills (three of them)...


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

My first cordless was a brace and bit set…..........
I bought a $29 Ryobi cordless many years ago and really liked it but I couldn't get batteries for it. So I bought 2 18v DeWalts and really like them haven't had to buy batteries for it yet….expensive. I picked up a Kobalt lithium-ion pocket drill at Lowe's and just love it, it'll drive a 3" screw all the way into 2×4 stud. The only problem I see with the Kobalt is the battery isn't replaceable.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

My favorite is this DeWalt:










Its a little heavy when it hangs from my tool belt, though.


----------



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree with Blake. The only problem is the belt hook keeps breaking!


----------



## AbleHands (Jul 5, 2008)

I have to agree with all of the positive posts on the Rigid. I have two of them that get daily use. In the drill the batteries last for ever (not so great in the recip saw) and they charge fast, like 25 minutes tops. I've had one of them for 3-and-a-half years. The second one is only about a year old.

Look hard at the rigid.

Matt


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Festool is nice. It beeps when it needs charging; and everytime it charges it reconditions the battery. It's very flexible and easy to use.

Less expensive and very nice is the Makita lithium-ion.


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a DeWalt 18 V. cordless that I have used and abused for several years and it still works great although it needs some new brushes. I have also recently purchased a Ryobi 18 v. driver that I have been real happy with so far. I have not gotten to use it enough yet to do a true review but have been very happy with so far. Hope this helps.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Free is best.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

I guess what you already own is always the best, so here's my $0.02. I've had Makita (and mind you it was an older model), a Black and Decker 9.6v, a DeWalt 12v and a Ridgid Lithium Ion 24v hammer drill. I use the Ridgid for most things although it's a little heavy,(A side benefit is that it will build up your wrists and forearms), it just goes like the energizer bunny. If you couple that with a lifetime warranty, in my humble opinion, you can't beat it. I got it with a reciprocating saw, a circular saw and a flashlight, for about $369. Granted, you can't use it for everything, so I use the DeWalt 12v for the small stuff. When I get a few spare bucks, I'm going to get the 18v compact drill driver which I think will accept the 24v batteries I've already got. There you have it.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I have 2 DeWalt 18v that I have used for remodeling as well as woodworking for more than 4 years and they are terrific. Dropped numerous times and still running strong. I bought a third back in Feb or March when HD was having a pretty good sale and it is running flawlessly also. So I like DeWalt.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I love my 18v Dewalt!


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

I am proud to say that I have just been given a used 9.6v dewalt, its ok and I am very graetful but I am still hoping to get a 18v Makita drill and Inpact driver

Callum


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

It depends on what your doing with it..drilling or driving fasteners.For drilling I own a 18vDeWalt hammer. It's a little big and heavy but it has allot of power and the batteries last fairly long depending on what your drilling. I would say any makita, Bosch, DeWalt, or Milwaukee would work. If your buying new I would recommend lithium ion batteries. They are lighter, smaller and have twice the power of other batteries the same size. If you are going to do allot of fastener driving I would consider getting a combo kit with a drill and an impact driver with the LI battery. makita makes a couple nice ones as do Milwaukee. I also own the Bosh right angle driver with an LI battery. I like it allot for driving screws especially in restricted environments.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

I am glad to say that I have just purchashed Makita LCT200W Factory Reconditioned Compact Lithium-Ion 18V 2-Piece Combo Kit 

It is similar to the ones in Lee's pic

The combo includes:
BDF452HW18V Driver-Drill
BTD142HW18V Impact Driver
BL1815 (2) Lithium-Ion 1.5Ah batteries
DC188RA 15-minute Rapid Charger
Contractor bag

Can't wait until it arrives!

Callum


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

I bought the reconditioned Makita LCT200W from Toolking.com - retails for $209 and includes the drill/driver and Impact Driver along with a 15 minute charger and two Li-ion batteries. I love it! It's nice and lightweight and the batteries really do charge in 15minutes. It's got a built-in LED light which was really handy for installing our kitchen cabinets:
http://www.toolking.com/products/13600238.aspx?Search=LCT200W

My dad liked it so much that I bought him one for Father's Day. The LXT700 that you mentioned is a good kit too - especially if you don't have the other tools included. The Li-Ion batteries are interchangeable if you cut out the tabs on the LXT tools (but i didn't tell you that ;0)


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

I also have orded mine from tool king, if I bought that set over hear it would be the equivilent of over $1000!! So I am realy pleased with tool kings price!

Callum


----------



## kwhit190211 (Feb 13, 2008)

I prefer Craftsman cordless, I get a good value for a very good price. Trere are oodles of cordless drills out there, so it's up to you what you want to pick up, I like the craftsman brand, so what if it's sub- contracted out. A lot of tools are now since the NAFTA tready was signed. At least a Craftsman drill doesn't cost a arm or a leg like some of the other brands. This way I can have a cordless drill with a phillips drive in it, another one that has a starter drill bit in it & my 3rd cordless drill has a countersink in it within hand's reach on the shelf above my conveyor to my miter saw & inline planer. This way i don't have to keep changing bits & drills for what i have to do.
You get what brand you want. I can't beat my craftsman's brand.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

I liked my DeWalt 12V, but after many many years of hard service it was retired.

I replaced it with the DeWalt XRP 18v hammer drill/drill/driver which I use every day and love it. See my review in the reviews section.

I recently paired it up with the DeWalt XRP 18v impact driver, which will have to be pried from my cold dead hands.

If buying DeWalt always pay the extra for the XRP line- they have metal gears and clutches. The non-XRP are just yellow Black and Deckers.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have the Makita 18 volt LI. Light, powerful, charges quick. I used the driver on a bunch of 5/16×6 lag screws and it didn't shear off a single screw and drove them quickly. Wow what a step up. I paid $276 6 mo. ago for the drill driver set w/2 bats. Great tools.


----------



## Timber4fun (Jul 17, 2008)

I have two-Dewalt and Bosch. Both have been solid. I have not used the Makita. You'll have to write a review …


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

I've had interesting experiences buying drills for some reason. The first was a Makita from a used tool shop. I brought it home, charged it, but found the batteries died within seconds. When I took it back the guy said, "Sorry, I can't take it back, you may have switched the batteries." I said, "Listen, if you are that hard up for money that this is the kind of crap business you run then you can keep the drill and my money!" I turned around to walk out. He stopped me and then delt better with me. I left with a corded Craftsman (didn't trust his batteries!)

The used Craftsman served me well for a few years but eventually jammed up on a bit and couldn't be opened so I went to Sears and bought their nicest cordless model, 18v something or other. Now funny thing; instead of not being able to get a bit out, this thing couldn't hold one for the life of it! I'd crank the chuck as hard as I could but bits kept slipping out. So off to Sears I went to get my money back; that was like trying to swallow a camel! We were in the market for three appliances at the time and after returning the drill I was going to look around at their stuff. I told the lady that was giving me such a hard time returning the drill (she had to call her manager TWICE) that I was going to buy my appliances elsewhere!

I ended up buying my appliances and my drill from HD and everthing has been great so far. The Ridgid 18v works really well. They use a Jacob's chuck that has like a ratcheting effect that clamps right down on bits. Real easy to twist the chuck too. I was getting blisters on that Crapsman (er Craftsman, sorry). They also have a lifetime warranty, even on the battery! That's top notch.

I almost got a hernia buying my drill press but that's another story.


----------



## rbelcher (Jul 27, 2009)

I see a lot of recommendations for Makita and Dewalt. There are two for Panasonics. In my research it seems you can't beat the quality of a Panasonic, but most people don't think of them when it comes to cordless drills. And they are quite expensive, so I guess it makes sense that you won't hear that much about them.

The drills that I've used the most and seem to me to be the best all around (price, weight, quality, features, etc.) are the new Makita compact Liithium Ion (BDF452HW). But I think if I had the money I'd go for the Panasonic NiMH drill.

- ryan http://www.bestcordlessdrill.net


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't own the Makita shown above, yet, but I have it. It is the lightest 18 volt I have seen and it recharges in about 15 minutes. I used one all day at a jobsite for drilling holes and removing 1 1/2 inch screws from a wall that was being taken out. All on one battery. The guy I borrowed it from said he took a 6 inch philips wood screw and a 6 inch driver bit and drove all of it into and out of the end of a 2×4 and it never stripped out or even jumped. When mine dies, I will pick up one of these. My current drill is an 18 volt black and decker with the removable drill chuck. I love it for drilling piliot hole and then the screw.


----------



## FormerFramer (Jul 27, 2009)

I used to build houses for a living and have had three DeWalt 14.4 volt cordless drills that will do almost anything I need to do. (I have a Bosch 1/2" hammer drill for the big stuff) I like the heft and balance of the 14.4, the 18v is too heavy for a days work, and the 12v is not quite beefy enough for pros, but if it's for around the house projects, you might look at the 12v.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a makita its about 30 years old and it works a lot better then my craftsman battery dont hold charge


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

The older Makita is by far the best drill. The one before the lithium ion crap. The older makitas charge lasts forever. I also have some older 12v hitachis that will outlast any new drill with the lithium ion crap battery as well. I bought a new ridgid with the lithium ion and the batteries last probably 30 minutes or less and need charged. I think they are already going bad. We had the new makitas and it was the same thing. The best drill I've had was the old makita 14v, the one with the red battery I believe. Just my opinion


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have used 18 volt Dewalt for years and had good success with them.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

The Makita 9.6v and 12v Ni-Cad (yes the red batteries ones, 6260/6270 I think). Felt most natural among any drill I've used, lightweight and not pricy yet lots of power if you're using it for woodoworking not construction. Dewalt or Ridgid just don't know how to make a 12v drill not heavy.
Also love the Hitachi 9.6v mini-driver (not the "12v" version with the drill chuck though). Everyone likes the Bosch one but I hate fat grips


----------



## SOLTC (Jul 1, 2009)

Several months ago I purchased a Craftsman's C3 19.2 V Drill Driver. I bought the tool mostly for the driver function (I have a drill press, 3 corded drills, and a hammer drill). Now I grab this tool for most jobs. The 24-position clutch is reallt handy.

To handle larger jobs, I got the Craftsman's C3 Impact Driver. Also a great tool.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

All these recommendations are great but I didn't see one mention for a Porter Cable. I have used Mikata 12v, Craftsman 19.2v and Dewalt 18v but my 14v Porter Cable has outlasted and out performed them all. The Porter Cable web site has the 14v model for $179 with 2 batteries and a recond. one for $159. They also have 19v if you need the extra weight although the lithium batteries have made them lighter.
..


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

I started out many years ago with the Makita 9.6 and still have it, use it and like it. Last year my wife found a Makita 14.4 volt at a thrift store for $15. The price was so low because the battery charger didn't work, which wasn't a problem for me, I have a Makita charger that charges 9.6 and 14.4 batteries. It has been a great drill. I do have a Borg sale special Skil 18 volt. I don't particularly like it but I do use it when I need a little more power. I find myself using the 14 almost all the time.

Mart


----------



## NavyMike (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a # of the Craftsman 19.2 volt and reciently got a 20 volt Craftsman which is built even better. Only thing I've seen that comes close is the Ridgid ones with a lifetime warrenty.


----------



## drbob (Jan 17, 2009)

Overall, Panasonic is top rated. For a professional review of cordless drills by use and cost read the following review http://www.woodworkingtipsandtools.com/2009/02/12/cordless-drills-review/


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I find the best cordless drill is the one with the charged battery at the time.

Seriously though, I've used Porter Cables, Craftsman, Milwaukee, Bosch, B&D, Skill, Ryobi and Makita cordless drills. I'd say something at least 12 volt, preferably 14.4. Of the ones I've used, the Porter Cable, Milwaukee and Bosch preformed the best. These are all with standard NiCAD batteries. I've read some good things about the Ryobi Lithium Ion batteries but I have no experience with them.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had my Craftsman 19.2V cordless for about 5 years and it has served me well. Granted, I don't use it daily or abuse it, but it has never given me a problem. Likely it doesn't have the torque and battery longevity of some of the upper end brands, but it costs a whole lot less. The only time the battery has run down is when I've used it for weeks without recharging and after I've used the same battery in my cordless recip saw - now that saw eats batteries!

If I needed to replace the batteries, I'd probably spend the $$ and go for the new Li-Ion ones - lighter and more power.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I am a bang for the buck kind of guy., and in all honesty I don't like cordless tools. They have their place, they just run out of steam at the most inopportune times for me is all… Having said that, after having used Skil, B&D, Ryobi One +, Bosch, and Hitachi cordless drills (all 18V models if I recall) I was most impressed with the Ryobi, and Hitachi. The Hitachi for its performance, fit and finish, the Ryobi for its relatively low cost, good performance, and unbeatable compatibility of the battery among the One + system. No need to have a dozen battery chargers in the shop, just get a single 6 battery One + charger, stock up on the tools, and spring the extra for the Lithium Ion batteries…

Mind you, NONE of them have performed for me like a corded drill would…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Having read all the posts I find it hard to believe that Milwaukee cordless have hardly had a mention. I have used Sears 19.2v NiCad which served me well but today you need LithIon powered tools to handle the jobs.
When I have needed to purchase other professional tools I have always studied performance and longivity reports form users, and a name that always at or near the top is Milwaukee. 
I now have a Milwaukee circlular saw, router, corded drill, screw gun, nail guns and recently a LithIon 12v sub compact dril/driver. Without doubt the drill/driver is fantastic and I much prefer it over the similar Bosch 12v. I am so impressed with the drill/driver that I am going to purchase its big brother - the 18v full size Lithion model.
Interesting to note that there are 2 versions of the 12v sub compact - one with 1/4" chuck and one with a 3/8" chuck.
Check out Milwaukee, you will not be sorry.


----------



## DrillGuy (Sep 13, 2009)

We analyzed and rated 40 cordless drills in the 14.4V and 18V categories, and surprisingly, Hitachi came out on top both times. The DS14DL and the DS18DL had the best scores for power, weight, speed, battery, durability, and features.

Bosch, DeWalt, Milwaukee, and Panasonic, were all in the top 5, but Hitachi was the one to beat.

- Charlie at Cordless Drill Reviews

P.S. I'm not a Hitachi salesman : )


----------



## drbob (Jan 17, 2009)

It depends a great deal of what type of use you plan for it. I recently included a review of cordless drills, by type, on my blog. It may help you to make your decision. You can also find drills for sale at discount prices when you decide. Visit http://www.woodworkingtipsandtools.com/2009/02/12/cordless-drills-review/


----------



## joesmith242 (Jan 16, 2012)

I recently purchased the DEWALT DCK211S2 12-Volt Max Drill. It was an excellent choice.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

This is an area where fantastic progress has been made in the last few years. Right now, I have a Milwaukee 18V lithium combo (drill and impact driver) that I bought about 18 months ago and a 14V Milwaukee that I bought about 5 years ago. The newer drill is lighter, more powerful, keeps a charge longer and has a built-in light. The older one just keeps on going. The 18V drill did very well in a recent comparison test for torque and battery life.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

LXFDO1 Makita. Bought last year after goin' thru 2 sets of DeWalt batts. DeWalts worked well, just couldn't see spending more money for batteries when I could have the Mak 18 v for the same $ as two batteries for the DW. So far, so good. Plenty of power and long run time.
Bill


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

How often are you going to use it? If it's only for occasional use I wouldn't spend big money, If it's going to be horsed, get something with 3.0Ah Lithium Ion batteries.
I'm currently using the 14.4v Makita bundle - drill driver/hammer driver/impact driver that I saw on offer 'cause I was sick of replacing my DeWalt 12v batteries.
It works for me, though the chucks aren't the best.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

A bit brace. If the batteries on that run out, you have a bigger problem than boring holes…


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I have the new DeWalt 12v drill/driver set. Love them though I really like the Bousch ones as well. A guy I know does service work for all the differs power tool manufacturers and he said he would never buy a Milwalkee or a Makita again as he see more of those these days than any other brand.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a Rigid with lifetime battery replacement. Already had both batteries replaced for free. It seems to get the job done OK so I'll stick with it as long as they keep giving me free batteries.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

my vote is for Makita. I have a 14.4v drill/driver kit that I've had for several years. The impact driver can't be used for everything, but it's so incredibly useful that I will never be without one.

I've never felt that the 14.4 was underpowered. For what I use them for, I honestly think that 18v would be overkill. Mine are not lithium because they're older. I think the current version of what I have would be the LXT. I believe you can get the drill/driver kit for under $300 with 2 batteries & a quick charger (and probably a light of some sort)

One thing not mentioned, as far as I saw. The battery amperage is something that I think tends to get overlooked, but is important. Higher is better.


----------



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

I use a cheap porter cable set and it works great. My advice however is to get a smal l-ion drill. There are so noe, light and powerful and fit into tight spaces. Any of the major brands are fine.


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

Everyone seems to love those monster 18 and 19 volt drills. I recently bought a set from Makita of 10.8 Lithium (now available as 12v) small drill and impact driver. I LOVE this set. They go forever and forever on a charge. They are light weight and small enough to work around and inside furniture and cabinets. A battery charges in about an hour. You get two batteries in the set so you never run out.
I built these two mobile work benches with them including some heavy-duty lag bolts to hold the wheels on and over 100 screws per cabinet.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

What ever you decide make sure it is a Litheon-Ion battery… the old NiCad whilse will be okay an do the job Litheon-Ion batteries don't forma member and will last longer before you need toupgrade.

Saying that I my next drill needs to be that… both mine are NiCad though still going strong.


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

I own dewalt cordless, but i used the new bosch lithium cordless; hat off to ht e engineers at bosch.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

"Everyone seems to love those monster 18 and 19 volt drills"

There are an awful lot of compact 18V drills. My Milwaukee 18v is smaller than my 14v drill. It's hardly a monster. It's even smaller than the Craftsman 9.6 drill I had back in the mid-90s.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have used cordless drills /drivers professionally for 30 years and still use them in my hobby. I used Makita with nicad's and have some that I have had since 2000. I finally had to have a battery pack rebuilt at a cost of $22.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like the Milwaukee compact driver and drill in 12V. They are well balanced and smaller than the 18v and work well for furniture construction.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

This seems to be a pretty good price for a really nice drilll..

Makita combo kit


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a Dewalt 18v, works like a charm. Never used any other model so cannot compare.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Makita black and white


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I have a Bosch 18V that is really a nice tool.

I recently picked up a 12V Dewalt drill/impact driver pair that aren't really as nice, but they are smaller and lighter, with plenty of power, such that I now seem to reach for them first, and leave the Bosch unless I need more than one drill bit.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree on makita, powerful, light, charge quickly. Can get impactand driver from HD for about $220.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

I have to say Ridgid. I havent had any problems out of any of my Ridgid tools, except I had a voltage pike burn out 2 chargers, along with a lot of other eletronics. Took both back and Ridged replaced both with no questions. Great service and lifetime warranty… including the batteries!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I like the neighbor's drill.

Actually I have a 12 or 13 year old Milwaukee 14.4V with 1/2" drive, Jacobs keyless metal chuck 2 speed 0-650? and 0-3500. 
I've gone through 5 - 2.4Ah batteries with it, but the original two were recalled.
It's heavy but well balanced, has enough torque to sprain your wrist if you aren't watching what your doing and has been used to drive over 15,000 (fifteen thousand) holes in stainless steel .090" thick. It has lately started to heat up and I probably need to take it part and clean it.
The last cordless I had was a 12V Makita with a 1/2" chuck and it would probably still be with me but my son forgot to take it off the edge of the truck bed on I-40 at the TN-NC border. He said in the mirror it still looked pretty good until the trailer tires of the third semi went over it, then it wasn't worth picking up.

I've used a few of the newer Li drills and so far I'm not really impressed. Even the 18V don't seem to have as much torque as the old 14.4V Milwaukee.

Over all, I'll probably rebuild the batteries for my Milwaukee when it comes time and buy a Rigid when I can't buy the 1/2C batteries the Milwaukee cases use any more.


----------



## willy66 (Apr 11, 2011)

I work construction as well as wood working. I use the Dewalt 18V on the job site. I have the drill/driver, and the 1/4" impact gun for driving all my screws. In the shop I have the same set except in the 12v compact lithium ion set. It is more than enough power for anything I do, and holds the charge long enough. I also like the smaller guns because they fit well inside furniture parts, (draws, carcase, etc.). The impact driver will drive any fastener in with ease! I love them and wouldn't trade them for anything. At $199 its all I need in the shop.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

The best is Festool without a doubt. The amount of runtime and power in one of their new 12 volt drills exceeds anything else I've handled in the same voltage class. They also last for years. The batteries on my 6 year old 12 volt stopped holding a charge for more than a few days but other than that it's a perfectly functional drill. I'll probably try to jumpstart the NiCads sometime to see if I can get them to work normally again but for now I've opted for their newest 12 volt since it has the brushless motor and lithium batteries.

A Festool is overkill for anyone that doesn't run it almost everyday though. They are built for years of heavy use.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I love my Milwaukee, 18v Li Ion compact drill, driver. Came in a set with a 1/4" hex impact driver. These tools are boss. I have used and like Mikita and Hitachi as well. Hitachi makes the nicest compact drill IMHO, but I'm trying to stick to one brand so those high dollar batteries can switch from tool to tool.

I don't like the balance or feel of the new 12v tools that put the battery inside the handle. Not comfortable for me, but that's a personal thing.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I've gotten to where I almost always buy Ridgid for cordless tools because they are the only one I've found who will warranty the batteries and that's what always dies first.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

In my opinion, the best cordless drill is the one I own, because I haven't used any other. Currently, I have the Dewalt 18V, Makita 12V, Makita 9.6V, Harbor Freight 12V ion and a Metabo 12V; all good tools. I like the latter two because they are light weight and compact. For heavy jobs, I drag out the Dewalt.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a Makita 14.4 volt NiCad and is great, but next drill will be Lithium-Ion. I like still has heaps of power, just have to remember that you have to look after the battery and condition it every so often.

Also have an older B & D 9.6 volt drill which has out done itself, (its about 11 years old) and is still going. Great for pilot holes.

Brace: Battery never runs flat and has not to bad a torque if you get the right angle, and well I still use it and have enough bits to get me by.

Hand drill: again never runs flat and you have awesom control on the slow speed drilling.

Old Wolf Drill: Though it chorded drill the torque on this drill is unbelievable…

Am looking and thinking a Metabo 24volt Drill and cheaper Worx 18volt as replacements in the not to distant future.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

one that works without hesitation, doesn't eat batteries, can be used as an occasional hammer, batteries that don't require 12 hours to recharge, and is a pretty color.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Craftsman C3 19.2 volt. I have three. One set up for drill bits, one for quick change drivers and the third is the oldest that sits around with a long #2 phillips. I have seven batteries (five NiCad and two lithium ion). I rotate them, deplete them completely before charging them for the right amount of time. I occasionally charge for a full day (per instructions). I have never had a battery go bad in all these years.

I can not say the same for the DeWalts and Ryobis we have had.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

+1 on the Ridgid, for the same reasons. I've already replaced two sets of batteries (on two tools). The factory authorized repair shop is right down the road and swap them over the counter. Besides, it's light, compact, and has a nice LED light.

>I have a Rigid with lifetime battery replacement. Already had both batteries replaced for free. It seems to get >the job done OK so I'll stick with it as long as they keep giving me free batteries.
>
>- Don, Royersford, PA


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

The differences among the popular marques are small. I advocate not for a brand necessarily but rather for finding one you like, that balances well and fits your hand, and staying with it.

I have five Panasonic 12v units. One is at home; the rest at the shop.

I like the interchangeability of the common batteries, the need for only one type charger, and the familiarity when I reach for one.

I have the batteries rebuilt as needed and am able to buy parts-like the trigger assembly-on the web. They are easy to work on.

I like the balance. Power is plenty for what I do.










Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

lithium batteries are a problem in running motors. They are great for cameras and laptops but NICADS work a TON better for motors. Much more rugged. High voltage just means a different type motor not more power. I like the 9.6 volt nicads in my Makitas that I have used for over 16 years now.


----------

